
F*cking programming - pius
http://codeulate.com/?p=7
======
tristian
# no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no

# no. fuck no. I am a fucking

# moron.

I love this comment. It reminds me of the times where I had been banging my
head against a problem for a while, trying out different solutions, but none
of the ones I came up with were any good. So I left it in a crummy state.

Then a few days/weeks latter I came back to it, and knew straight away how to
solve it, and how bad all my previous attempts had been.

~~~
tlrobinson
Or like the time I wrote a Makefile with the following rule:

    
    
        clean:
            rm -rf *.o myapp*
    

which was supposed to delete "myapp" and "myapp-old" or something.
Unfortunately the source was also called "myapp.c"...

~~~
jgrahamc
It's for just those sorts of situations (and a few other good reasons) that I
use source code control on my local machine.

